# small boiler



## barczy01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello I am new to the community and have a question and possible a job for a certified plumber/boiler installation. i am located in Indianapolis and looking to have a small boiler installed with 3-4 radiators. Anyone up for the job or who can put me in contact with a person who can do this job would be greatly appreciated.


----------

